# New Picture of Kauboi for RMF



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I snapped a new picture of Kauboi today at about 3 1/2 months old- this was one of our keeper bucklings but due to my buck pen expolosion, he is going to be co-owned and living at Rainbow Meadows Farm :leap:

He is out of our Kingwood daughter and sired by Rosasharn TL Ushikai *S


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very handsome! And super nice bloodlines too!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice...... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks- Im so pleased with this buckling, I cant wait to see him grow up. We have his littermate sister here - and I think Rainbow Meadows is planning to use him on some does this winter so we should see some kids by him next spring! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks- Im so pleased with this buckling,


your welcome... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice looking boy - an my favorite ND color :thumb: Will be exciting to see what he can produce and see his sister freshened!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Handsome buckling!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

He is GORGEOUS!!!!  It's always nice when you can find someone close to you to work with :wink: I can't WAIT to see what kind of kids he gives you! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice young man!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks :greengrin:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Addie for the updated pic. He already thinks he is in love. It will be nice to match him up with a couple of our girls this year. I do think we will be pairing him with Tassa. I havent really set things in stone but our kidding page is always changing.
Aspen will be held off until Fall breedings or next year. My little bottle boy is eating poor babe out of house and home. She is a good girl for giving us her milk after her kids left. So Aspen is getting bigger everyday. 
Will have to take new pics and share.

And here we grow again. Up to 4 bucks, 5 wethers (two are for sale) and 9 does (soon to be 10)
We are very happy to have him here and he sure does make things interesting. Always has to be first. Tries to get Aspens bottle and is a big brother to the other 2. He is teaching them what they need to know :help: 

Oh and sorry I am a little behind in reading here, I have been very busy with the new boys. :coffee2:


----------

